# Parkersburg West Virginia welders?



## rwm (Jul 24, 2020)

My brother is getting set up for MIG welding in the Parkersburg West Virginia area. We are curious to know what your experience has been with airgas or praxair. Has anyone had good or bad experiences with these local suppliers? I know the policies vary a lot by location. What is the tank rental situation? Any information welcomed


----------



## Wright40x (Sep 13, 2020)

Go to starchers in spencer. They deliver


----------

